# Latest Fishing Report - July 23, 2016



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay
Capt. Chris Martin

*Capt. Stephen Boriskie*
Friday was day #2 with Luis and company with customers David and Jake started slow again and I was struggling with my haunts from prior days ... should I go that far and try or just hang here and make something happen...NO, wide open throttle and get â€˜er done. It's Friday and time for the fish to eat! That was my thinking and it made me nervous to think so aggressive, but we make our living on the salty bay and so that's what we did. The solid trout of two days ago were back and they gave us a three-man limit in an hour! Hot bite, solid trout, clear day, nobody around, wow! Being 10 am and knowing redfish have been scarce I wanted to make those guys eat too so we went looking and sight casting and drifting for redfish. Yesterday with these guys we popped a couple reds and so why not today? Luis' team was ready and we did just that with two nice rojo, and an added flounder to make our box 15 trout, 2 reds and the flattie. Customers like this who have been patrons of the lodge since it's inception many years ago and who have been with many of our guides over the years including the owners deserve the very best in food, lodging, service and fishing and I feel we did it all once again for them and they will be back again and again.

Remember, *â€œFishing here is not about challenging your fishing limits, but about the art of relaxation.â€* Good luck, and tight lines to you allâ€¦!

*2016 December Fishing Special*
http://www.bayflatslodge.com/2016-december-fishing-special
You and your party can enjoy a great ending to the year with some well-deserved rest and relaxation as you savor some fabulous cuisine, enjoy first-class accommodations, and experience great fishing at some of the best rates Bay Flats Lodge will offer all year long.
$412 per person 2 Guests per boatâ€¨
$275 per person 3 Guests per boatâ€¨
$232 per person 4 Guests per boat
(Includes 1 night lodging, 3 meals, and 1 full-day of fishing
Live bait provided at additional charge, if requested.
6.00% Texas Hotel Occupancy Tax not included.

Three-Day Weather Forecast
*Saturday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in *
Partly cloudy. Lows overnight in the low 80s.
*Saturday Night 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Some clouds. Low near 80F. Winds SSE at 10 to 20 mph.
*Sunday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Intervals of clouds and sunshine. A stray shower or thunderstorm is possible. High 92F. Winds S at 10 to 20 mph.
*Sunday Night 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
A few clouds. Low near 80F. Winds S at 10 to 15 mph.
*Monday 40 % Precip. / 0.07 in*
Scattered showers and thunderstorms. High 91F. Winds S at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 40%.
*Monday Night 60 % Precip. / 0.14 in*
Partly to mostly cloudy with scattered showers and thunderstorms later at night. Low 79F. Winds S at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 60%. 
*Synopsis: *
Weak to moderate onshore flow will persist for the remainder of the weekend due to surface low pressure near west Texas and surface high pressure over the eastern Gulf of Mexico. Isolated showers are expected mainly during the late night and morning hours. A weak to moderate south to southeast flow is expected next week. Wetter conditions are also expected early next week across all marine areas. 
*Coastal Water Temperature:* 
Rockport 91.9 degrees
Seadrift 91.9 degrees
Port Aransas 88.0 degrees

Watch our story





Watch Our Deer Hunting Video





See Our Acres of Wetland Habitat for the 2016-17 Duck Season





The 2016-17 Duck Season Has Already Started For Some





Download our App on iTunes 
http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

Download our App on Google Play 
http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

Join our fan page
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Mojo Sportswear
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Flats Cat Boats
Bernies Boats & Motors
Yamaha Outboards
Coastline Trailers
Shoalwater Boats
Old Victoria Outfitters
Brinson Powersports
Quack Rack
TTF - Texas Tackle Factory
CCA - Texas
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*More Pics!*

July 23, 2016


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Photos Continued*

07-23-2016


----------

